

Hanging With Hackers: Inside Germany's Great 'Geek' Convention - nosilver
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2089471,00.html

======
Jun8
From the original article "Der Hacker mit dem Comic-Mann-Aussehen redet sich
in Rage..."

A little irrelevant to this post, but one thing I find very interesting is
this: Generally gender imbalance in CS is explained as due to an environment
that is hostile to women (even a Start Trek poster in the classroom). In
writing, the pronoun "she" is usually used in examples, to avoid "sexist
language"

Yet, the fact that "Hacker" has a masculine article doesn't bother the German
female hackers. Articles for foreign adopted words are generally determined
phonetically, AFAIK, but still. Do we refer to female hackers as "die
Hackerin" :-) What is the article in other languages, French, Italian, etc (I
would be _very_ surprised if any had a feminine article)?

~~~
mwhite
Perhaps "die Häckse": <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Haeckse>

~~~
diN0bot
wie Hexe! love it.

------
teashorts
If you can, read the original article (in German):
[http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/besuch-beim-chaos-
communi...](http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/besuch-beim-chaos-
communication-camp-hochamt-der-hackergemeinde-1.1130943)

